# Stuck grounds in portafilter?



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Is it normal to have some grunds stuck to the portafilter after pulling a shot? Is there a trick to cleaning it quickly without running it under the tap?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@the_partisan - I think, so, yes, in my experience. If you don't want to run under the tap, just use a small paintbrush to clean it up.

Saying that, I have to say that this issue seem to have gone away completely since I started using a self-levelling tamper (I have the Bravo Tamper). I do wonder whether one tends to get those sticky patches if the density of the puck is not equal throughout, and the patches appear on more dense (potentially due to an uneven tamp, even though slightly). That's my theory, at least.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Happens to me as well. I also had grinds stuck in the ridge, so moving to ridgeless basket helped.

I use a paintbrush to clear out any residual grinds - from my experience it's important to use a small brush with stiff bristles.

Like with MRS I'm hoping this will no longer be an issue when I move to a self levelling tamper.


----------

